# Squirrel tournament: Got skunked bad!



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

My daughter and I entered a squirrel hunting tournament today. We stopped at about 5 different places, road hunted in between places, and checked back in at the check-in station with not one single squirrel to show. We even had our top prized squirrel dog with us and he couldn't find a squirrel anywhere. 

When we checked back in there was just a hanful of teams that checked back in. Us being one of them and we didn't have anything to show. Winning team had 11 squirrels. 

The good thing about the hunt is my daughter and I got to spend some good quality time together. At one place I took her to a small cave which she thought was absolutely grand. Only thing is we didn't bring a flash light to go into it very deep.

And then we talked a lot about our future. She is wanting to be a cattle rancher and wants a calf for her birthday. I might do more than that. I might help her get a Ag loan and buy several cows for her. This is something she's been talking about for over a year. 

Well anywho, we got skunked, but we had a great time today.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh I forgot to mention, on the way to back to the check-in station, I was really hoping to find a really flattened out road kill squirrel. I was gonna pick it up and check it in just to see what they'd say!!!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Some of my best hunts ended with nothing in the bag. Sometimes we didn't even get a flush.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

It only proves the old adage "The thrill of the hunt"; not the bag limit or lack thereof.....
It's things good memories are built on.....


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Micheal said:


> It only proves the old adage "The thrill of the hunt"; not the bag limit or lack thereof.....
> It's things good memories are built on.....


Yep, that cave will be something she'll remember the rest of her life. I just wished I'd taken a flashlight with us so we could have went all the way back to the back of it. Never even thought about the caves in the area till we got inside the refuge. 

I did come home with a few squirrels to put in the freezer. There was one hunter who didn't want to mess with his so I told him "I'll take'm off your hands". So I came home with 4 squirrels. Hope to eat'm sometimes this week.


----------



## Taratunafish (Aug 6, 2007)

sounds to me you didn't get skunked at all!! Great day learning about your daughter


----------



## JPiantedosi (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds to me like you had a GREAT day.... I cant wait till my daughter is old enough to saddle up and chase bird dogs with me.

Jim


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

You know squirrel hunting used to be THE hunting around here and now almost nobody does it. They all deer hunt.

Good on you for spending quality time with your dau and taking her to cool places! You are a good dad!:rock:


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Hollowdweller said:


> You know squirrel hunting used to be THE hunting around here and now almost nobody does it. They all deer hunt.
> 
> Good on you for spending quality time with your dau and taking her to cool places! You are a good dad!:rock:


I agree with you. When I was growing up us boys would go to back to school on Monday and brag about the number of squirrels and rabbits we killed over the weekend. Now days kids don't hunt small game anymore.

I've been wanting to start up a squirrel hunt tournament in my neck of the woods in hopes of building up the interest in young hunters. I've also been interested in rescuing small terriors and feast dogs and train them to squirrel hunt and then give them away to young squirrel hunters. Problem is, the bulldozer is turning everything into pasture around here. Theres not much wooded area left to squirrel hunt on.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

Not long ago I saw a car with like 4 squirrel tails on the antenna. That was the first time I've seen that for YEARS. Used to be cars all over my town were decorated like that. Now I even live farther out in the country and don't see it.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............Around where I live I see lots of 'Truck nutts' so they must be Shooting lots of bull ! , fordy


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

fordy said:


> ..............Around where I live I see lots of 'Truck nutts' so they must be Shooting lots of bull ! , fordy


I drive a school bus. One day some awnery teenager passed us in his pickup truck and had some "truck nutts' on it. All the little kids sittin up front of the bus started pointing at it, laughing, and making jokes. It was halarious to listen to them laugh out loud!


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Interesting article on 'truck nuts' . . .

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/tony-phillips/truck-nuts_b_1508285.html


----------

